
Intel Co-Founder’s Silicon Valley Estate Lists for $21.8M - uptown
https://www.wsj.com/articles/intel-co-founders-silicon-valley-estate-lists-for-21-8-million-1537282101
======
projectramo
Bought for $5.5 million in 1999, and going for $21.8 million now.

So about 7.5% per year in appreciation over 19 years.

Really good rate of return but not the eye popping numbers you expect to hear
from the heart of Silicon Valley.

~~~
synaesthesisx
Would have been better off buying the S&P

~~~
gargarplex
No, assuming 9/99 - 9/18.

[https://dqydj.com/sp-500-return-calculator/](https://dqydj.com/sp-500-return-
calculator/)

    
    
         Annualized S&P 500 Return (Dividends Reinvested)	6.141%
    
    
    

But I don't know what improvements were made to the house or what they cost...
also didn't calculate the ongoing maintenance costs..

~~~
planteen
Not sure on the property tax situation in SV, but a common assumption is 1% of
the houses's value annually. So with that considered, it is probably close to
a wash with the S&P 500. And whatever upkeep as well, as you said.

~~~
d1zzy
Because of Prop 13 tax increase year to year is limited to inflation or 2%
increase (whichever is lower). So yes, you start with ~1% of the house value
but with 7% average increase in property value and limited to 2% increase in
tax value you end up banking most of that property value increase.

------
darawk
Always amusing what the WSJ's sense of proportion and aesthetics are (I know
they're attributing the quote to his biographer, but still):

> She called the French-style home “nice but not ostentatious,”

> The property also contains a three-bedroom guesthouse, a grotto-style
> swimming pool, a lighted tennis court, a putting green, a bocce court, a
> barn and a vineyard.

~~~
tsomctl
Don't see how that's a contradiction, assuming that they actually use those
features.

> Ostentatious: characterized by vulgar or pretentious display; designed to
> impress or attract notice

If you want to see some ostentatious houses, check out the McMansion Hell
blog.

~~~
drb91
> Ostentatious: characterized by vulgar or pretentious display; designed to
> impress or attract notice

Seems like a mansion to me.

------
analogkid
Here is the actual property:
[https://www.sothebysrealty.com/eng/sales/detail/180-l-1190-2...](https://www.sothebysrealty.com/eng/sales/detail/180-l-1190-27n7ds/los-
altos-golf-country-club-compound-los-altos-ca-94024)

It backs up against I-280

------
jedc
Looks like it's just the land that stayed the same. The house is totally new:
[https://www.redfin.com/CA/Woodside/45-Roberta-
Dr-94062/home/...](https://www.redfin.com/CA/Woodside/45-Roberta-
Dr-94062/home/1980302)

~~~
tristanj
I think that's not the right property, as it's in Woodside not Los Altos
Hills. Based on google maps and the picture in the WSJ article, the location
of the property appears to be 690 Loyola Drive, Los Altos, CA. It seems to be
multiple parcels (one for the vineyard and one for the house).

------
ericand
Moderate to small, 3/4 bedroom, 2 bathroom houses sell for $4M or so in Los
Altos and Los Altos Hills. I'm not sure how newsworthy it is that a co-founder
of a major corporation has a home 5x the cost of normal homes in the
neighborhood.

------
drb91
I can't read the article. Why is this interesting?

------
neurotech1
Archive (Non-Paywall): [http://archive.is/VNiUp](http://archive.is/VNiUp)

------
hmiedema
Anyone have a free link?

~~~
NegativeLatency
Click "Web" up under the article title

~~~
hmiedema
Ah nice, didn't know that. Thanks!

